# Hunters! Please Be Aware!



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

The BC Fish & Wildlife Branch Posted this "WARNING" recently.

I know we have a lot of Hunters in LJ's so I thought I'd better pass this Warning along. You can never be to careful when it comes to Bears! Especially Grizzly's!!


----------



## DAWG (Oct 23, 2009)

I love it; that's to funny; I'm glad there's no bears where I live.


----------



## BertFlores58 (May 26, 2010)

If you ring bells, then deers or any others as target will notice the hunters. I am not a hunter but the message is for outdoorsmen not for hunters. Hunters can depend themselves being equipped with deadly riffle…. IF THEY ARE CLEVER THAN THE BEAR, THEN THEY CAN BE ALIVE.

THE MESSAGE SHOULD BE: 
*HUNTERS, YOU MUST BE CLEVER THAN BEARS OTHERWISE THEY ARE HARD TO BEAR.

LOL.*


----------



## Lucywu2012 (Jun 25, 2010)

That sounds interesting!!


----------



## terrilynne (Jun 24, 2010)

That's the government at work.


----------



## NY_Rocking_Chairs (Jul 20, 2008)

More clever or just faster than the other person with you


----------



## stumpybear (Aug 1, 2010)

That is great! I will forward this to my wife who is a Game Warden here in PA, around the Rothrock State Forest. We have bear pass through on a regular basis with our home being tucked in the mountains. 
I am new to this site and work with log stuff but you guys on this site *AMAZE* me. I love it!!!!!!!

www.rusticcreationshomeofstumpythebear.com


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

So that is where my ex went with her bell stick and pepper spray!!


----------



## schloemoe (May 10, 2010)

Funny very funny …..............................Schloemoe


----------



## cmaxnavy (Dec 23, 2007)

Too funny. The humor in this sign is proof that it was ordered by contract and a LJ was commissioned to produce it!


----------



## sedcokid (Jul 19, 2008)

Thanks for the warning


----------



## Elksniffer (Feb 5, 2009)

I've hunted in the back country and guided for several outfitters in grizzly country (southwest Montana) for 30+ years and the thing that scares me the most is the Forest Service. Their bear policy puts the bears on a pedestal above us and they can bankrupt you for an empty pop can in the back of a pickup at a trail head.


----------



## Knothead62 (Apr 17, 2010)

The signature at the bottom left indicates this is a campground sign. I don't see any official logo from a government agency. Still rather humorous.
The wife and I were going to Dahlonega, GA last Friday and had a bear run across the road just before where the AT crossed the road. I think he was going into the woods to do something.


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

thanks for the laff

Andy


----------



## MedicKen (Dec 2, 2008)

Wearing the dinner bell and seasoned for them?


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Mr. Livingston: Always my pleasure to give you or any other LJ a Laugh. Partly because there is to much of the other CRAP going on here lately. That could be an Entirely New Post. I'm not going to do it though!! Had enough of it!!

Mr. Knothead: The ENTIRE Sign is a Joke. I doubt that it even really exists. As for the bear "going into the woods to do something ….. I'd take guess at A: Having a Bowel Movement or B: Getting Laid. I'd put my monet on B.

Love your Signature Line! Think we might have gone to the same school! What was the Redheads name. No..the Blonde …Wait ..might heve been the Brunette.

Mr. Jakosh: Sorry to hear about your Ex. Or not? ...LOL..

Mediken: Very GOOD & WiTTY reply. Hope all goes well for your Kids…LOL…

stumpybear: Don't tell her I sent it!!! Nice Avatar…WHOOPS! No personal slight intended to "Stumpy The Bear" ...LOL..


----------



## TulsaWoodSmith (Mar 17, 2009)

Very Funny, Thanks

Michael


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

Now that was funny! I really enjoyed it. I can think of several politicians I would love to see wearing bells and toting pepper spray into the wilderness….let's leave it at that…LOL


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

this is hilarious on the same topic


----------



## Magnum (Feb 5, 2010)

Mark: LMAO!! I thought ….this guy is Nuts! Then the Punch Line …. Really Good!


----------



## mark88 (Jun 8, 2009)

lol…its great isnt it?!


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

Living in northern Ontario, I have seen a lot of black bears, but never had any trouble from them. Grizzly bears however scare the sh*t out of me. As for wearing bells; I hiked with a friend once who wore one; it lasted about 2 minutes before it annoyed us and was torn off and thrown into his backpack. If you are smart and careful, most bears won't give you any trouble.


----------

